# les shoppings



## Monicaallred

Bonjour  

Je viens de recevoir une vidéo d'un Français qui habite à Hong Kong. C'est une vidéo pour l'usage de masques et l'ouverture du commerce pendant la pandémie de covid-19.
Dans la vidéo l'homme dit la phrase suivante : "Les shoppings, les centres commerciaux sont ouverts"
Les dictionnaires que j'ai consulté disent que _shopping _signifie le fait d'aller dans des magasins pour observer les produits et en acheter. Alors, c'est normal qu'on emploie _shopping _en tant que nom comme dans ladite phrase ? Si oui, à quoi ça fait référence exactement ? Aux magasins ? Est-ce un synonyme de _centre commercial _?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

Cet emploi au pluriel est curieux en effet. Le sens habituel du terme, au singulier, est _faire des achats_, mais ici il est vraisemblablement question de _shopping centers_, autrement dit de grands centres commerciaux.


----------



## OLN

Peut-être que la personne s'apprêtait à dire "les shopping centers" et s'est reprise juste après le mot _shopping_.


----------



## Locape

Oui, c'est probable, ou alors le mot 'shopping' seul veut dire 'shopping centers' en anglais de Hong Kong, il faudrait vérifier s'il y a une sorte de vocabulaire anglo-hongkongais, comme il y a un vocabulaire franco-marocain ou franco-algérien, un peu différent de la langue d'origine pour certains mots.


----------



## Monicaallred

Le rythme de la phrase ne me donne pas cette impression, de que "centre commerciaux" s'agit d'une reprise. Néanmoins, malgré cela, je crois que c'est possible que ce soit le cas.
Parfois je confonds _les _et _le. _Si le monsieur a en fait dit "Le shopping, les centres commerciaux sont ouverts", la phrase serait-elle "normale" ?


----------



## Locape

Pour moi, non. Il faudrait dire 'on peut faire du shopping' ou 'le shopping est autorisé, les centres commerciaux sont ouverts'.


----------



## Bezoard

On trouve sur la Toile pas mal de sites en français ou en anglais où l'on parle de "shoppings" au sens manifeste de "shopping centers".


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Autrement dit, _shopping_ serait passé du sens  « courses, emplettes » au  sens « magasin » ? Le franglais évolue sans prévenir, je dirai même plus : il mute !


----------



## DearPrudence

Je ne connais pas l'anglais de Hong Kong, mais, comme Locape, je ne serais pas surprise qu'il s'agisse d'une spécificité locale, où, au lieu de dire le mot anglais "shopping centers", on dit juste "shoppings".
Ça me fait penser à mes collègues expatriés à Manille où ils n'arrêtent pas de parler des "môles" (en fait "malls"), juste parce qu'ils reprennent le terme anglais utilisé là-bas, alors que "centre commercial" marche tout aussi bien. Mais c'était peut-être trop long à dire et ça ne rend pas l'aspect gigantesque de la chose.
En tout cas, en français européen, "les shoppings" pour "les centres commerciaux" ne se dit pas (encore).


----------



## Bezoard

Comme je l'ai constaté plus haut, ça se trouve :


> -Ici pour moi, une seule solution fuir, tous _les shoppings sont ouverts_, mais surprise tous les autres commerces sont fermés, c'est vendredi saint,...
> -Fréquentation stable. "La plupart des matches se tiennent quand les commerces et _les shoppings sont fermés_." Pour le gestionnaire de centres commerciaux ...
> -Les petits commerces non alimentaires et _les shoppings sont fermés_. Même les activités en ligne seront impactées (à part le streaming et ...
> -Les _shoppings restent ouverts_ aussi les weekends et quelques jours feriés jusqu' à 22 heures.
> -De nombreux _shoppings sont ouverts_ le dimanche à Paris dans La rue de Rivoli, sur Le boulevard Saint-Germain, A Monmartre, ou sur le ...
> -_Shoppings et commerces ouverts_ le dimanche 2 Février à Bruxelles, Anvers, Liège, en Belgique : shopping, restaurants, supermarchés, bars ouverts le...



À vue de nez, c'est un emploi qu'on trouve plus souvent chez nos amis belges ou luxembourgeois, et aussi à propos de pays d'Amérique latine. Dans l'ensemble, ça semble désigner des centres commerciaux, mais on voit dans l'exemple parisien que le sens est moins tranché et recouvre celui de "commerces".


----------



## Monicaallred

Donc, deux questions :
- Pours les Français : si vous écoutez quelqu'un qui dit _les shoppings _dans une conversation, ça vous paraitra bizarre ?
- Pour les Canadiens : si vous écoutez quelqu'un qui dit _les shoppings _dans une conversation, ça vous paraitra bizarre ? 

(Je m'intéresse à ces deux contextes spécifiques parce que ce sont les destinations de 100% de mes élèves)


----------



## Bezoard

Pour un Français, ce n'est pas (pas encore ?) naturel. Ça peut donc paraître un peu bizarre quoique facilement compréhensible en contexte.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pareil en Suisse : personne ne dit _les shoppings_ pour parler de magasins.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bezoard said:
			
		

> facilement compréhensible en contexte


Pour moi, je ne suis pas sûr du tout que je comprendrai facilement, surtout à l'oral où tout va plus vite.


----------



## DearPrudence

Dur à dire une fois qu'on a eu la "solution", mais je pense que, comme Piotr Ivanovitch, au mieux, je mettrais du temps à comprendre. Si ça va un peu vite, je comprendrai peut-être "Shopi", qui est le nom d'un (petit) magasin d'alimentation et qui marcherait dans le contexte.


----------



## danielc

Nous n'aimons pas dire _shopping_ du tout chez nous.  Les Européens tolèrent l'expression_ faire du shopping, _mais c'est beaucoup moins courant au Canada. C'est la première fois que j'entends s_hopping _dans le sens d'un centre commercial (on entend centre d'achat aussi au Canada)


----------



## OLN

C'est un Français qui s'exprime, et possiblement dans un français d'expatrié qui ne parle pas français tous les jours. 
C'est difficile de se faire une idée si en plus, il s'exprime en français non conventionnel et à l'habitude de dire "shoppings" à la place de (petits et moyens) commerces.
La modération pourrait-elle autoriser un lien vers la vidéo ou les indications permettant de la trouver en ligne  ? 

P.S. : J'aime bien l'idée des Shopi (pas si petits), même si tout le monde ne sait pas ce que c'est. Comme ils ont disparu en 2017, le gars a peut-être quitté la France avant.


----------



## DearPrudence

Je ne doute pas que le Français de la vidéo ait bien dit "les shoppings". D'après les recherches de Bezoard, ça se dirait même en France ! 
Je dis juste que ça m'est tellement étranger qu'il est possible que moi, dans une phrase telle que celle citée, je comprenne "Shopi". Mais je doute que ce Français à Hong Kong ait dit ça


----------



## Monicaallred

Merci à tous ! Vous m'avez beaucoup aidé !
J'ai parlé avec un Belge aujourd'hui et selon lui, si j'ai bien compris, parfois on dit _les shopping centers _en Belgique.


----------



## Locape

danielc said:


> Nous n'aimons pas dire _shopping_ du tout chez nous.  Les Européens tolèrent l'expression_ faire du shopping, _mais c'est beaucoup moins courant au Canada. C'est la première fois que j'entends s_hopping _dans le sens d'un centre commercial (on entend centre d'achat aussi au Canada)


Je crois qu'on dit 'magasinage' au lieu de 'shopping' au Québec, non ? On dit toujours 'faire les magasins' en France, moi en tout cas.


----------



## Chimel

Monicaallred said:


> J'ai parlé avec un Belge aujourd'hui et selon lui, si j'ai bien compris, parfois on dit _les shopping centers _en Belgique.


Oui, mais pas (que je sache) _les shoppings_, tout seul.


----------



## Nicomon

Monicaallred said:


> Pour les Canadiens : si vous écoutez quelqu'un qui dit _les shoppings _dans une conversation, ça vous paraitra bizarre ?


 Pour la Québécoise que je suis... oui. Très bizarre.  
Et pour moi l'équivalent anglais de _commerces / magasins _est_ shops  _pas  _shoppings. _


Locape said:


> Je crois qu'on dit 'magasinage' au lieu de 'shopping' au Québec, non ?


  En effet.   _ Faire du magasinage _ou en plus court... _magasiner. _


> L'emploi intransitif du verbe _magasiner_, c’est-à-dire construit sans complément, est généralisé en français du Québec depuis le début des années 1900 au sens de « faire des achats dans les magasins ». Bien que l'expression _faire du shopping_ soit utilisée en français européen dans ce sens, on évitera de l'employer au Québec afin qu’elle ne vienne concurrencer inutilement le verbe _magasiner_, ou les expressions de sens équivalents _courir les magasins, faire du magasinage_, _faire les magasins, faire des emplettes _ou _faire des courses_, qui sont déjà bien implantés dans l'usage.


  Source : Magasiner.

Je confirme qu'au Québec, on dit aussi _centre d'achat(s) _plutôt que _centre commercial._ Extrait de cette page du GDT : 





> Le terme _centre d'achats_ (ou _centre d'achat_), construit sur le modèle de l'anglais _shopping center_, s'intègre au système linguistique du français. Les réserves déjà émises sur l'usage de ce terme n'ont pas lieu d'être puisque le sens qu'il possède respecte le sens premier des mots qui le composent.


----------



## danielc

Monicaallred a demandé au #11

"Pour les Canadiens : si vous écoutez quelqu'un qui dit _les shoppings _dans une conversation, ça vous paraitra bizarre ? "
Oui, bizarre, faux. Pas du tout naturel dans un contexte canadien. Vite rejeté comme toutes les autres modes linguistiques de l'autre côté de la mer 

L'emploi de _centre d'achat_ est critiqué par certaines sources.
centre d’achat(s) - Entrées commençant par C - Clefs du français pratique - TERMIUM Plus® - Bureau de la traduction
Ce qu'il faut dire -  Testez vos connaissances - Centre linguistique | Portail linguistique - Institut d’assurance de dommage du Québec (IADQ)
Centre commercial — Wikipédia

Un bon article ici,pour et contre.
I’ont r’construit le centre d’achats


J'ai aussi trouvé des PDF de certains sites de Cégep chez nous qui déconseillent l'usage de ce terme.Je le dis, mais pas exclusivement. Cela remonte à la langue orale familière chez nous, il me semble.

PS Il figure dans le refrain de _La rue principale, _du plus grand groupe francophone canadien des années 90, les Colocs.


----------



## Nicomon

Je sais très bien que c'est parfois controversé, mais disons que  je m'en fiche... et que j'assume mes québécismes et mes calques.

J'écrirais « _centre commercial_ » mais je n'ai pas honte de dire que « _centre d'achats_ » me vient plus spontanément à l'oral.
Pour moi ça ne relève pas du registre familier mais du registre courant. 

Je suis d'accord avec l'OQLF.  Je cite un bout du dernier article que tu as mis en lien : 





> Mais selon Jean-Pierre Le Blanc, porte-parole de l’OQLF, «centre d’achats» n’a jamais été officiellement réprouvé par l’Office. Lorsqu’on remonte dans les anciennes fiches terminologiques, jusqu’en 1981, on ne trouve aucun avis rejetant explicitement cette expression. On y reconnaît que d’autres ouvrages le considèrent comme un anglicisme à éviter, mais l’OQLF se borne plutôt à déconseiller «centre de shopping» et «shopping center».


----------

